# new RV



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

​
*new RV*

Hello. we just joined here. We have just about purchased our first rv, a 28RSS.150.00%We are supposed to sign on Monday, but probably should do more indepth checkout of the TT. I just printed out the preinspect checklist.00.00%We have searched hi an lo for a TT we looked at Nash and then my husband liked the Terry's. I fell in love with the Nash, but cold not get one here in Alaska. We sould have travelled to the lower 48, but not an option right now. So we just happened upon the Outback. I love the interior and the over all look. ANy pointers would be helpful. We have camped before in trailers, and love it. We still take our tent with us for the kids.00.00%We got the 28RSS because we have 4 kids. 2 are teenagers and 2 are preschoolers. We just needed the room for sleeping. I also liked the 28BHS, but just not enough bunks. I like that now i dont have to take down my couch and dinnette.J&J 150.00%


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello. we just joined here. We have just about purchased our first rv, a 28RSS.
We are supposed to sign on Monday, but probably should do more indepth checkout of the TT. I just printed out the preinspect checklist.
We have searched hi an lo for a TT we looked at Nash and then my husband liked the Terry's. I fell in love with the Nash, but cold not get one here in Alaska. We sould have travelled to the lower 48, but not an option right now. So we just happened upon the Outback. I love the interior and the over all look. ANy pointers would be helpful. We have camped before in trailers, and love it. We still take our tent with us for the kids.
We got the 28RSS because we have 4 kids. 2 are teenagers and 2 are preschoolers. We just needed the room for sleeping. I also liked the 28BHS, but just not enough bunks. I like that now i dont have to take down my couch and dinnette.

J&J


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome PackerBacker!

I think you inadvertantly hit the NEW POLL button instead of the NEW TOPIC button on this post. You just have to hit NEW TOPIC to post on the forum.

I think you'll enjoy your new OUTBACK trailer. Let us know if you have any questions or comments.


----------

